# Boring firmware for the EOS R available.



## Viggo (Aug 22, 2019)

Wanted to share the new firmware, but not get any hopes up, that’s why the title.

1.3.0 available here:







EOS R - Support - Download drivers, software and manuals - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

Weird, only _1. Support for the RF24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM lens has been added._ is listed, not even a fix for the PTP vulnerability Canon disclosed earlier this month. Does that mean a 1.3.1 will get that fix and a 1.4.0 will add everything in the non-boring firmware rumour?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 22, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Weird, only _1. Support for the RF24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM lens has been added._ is listed, not even a fix for the PTP vulnerability Canon disclosed earlier this month. Does that mean a 1.3.1 will get that fix and a 1.4.0 will add everything in the non-boring firmware rumour?


I guess they haven’t fixed the PTP issue yet, and wanted people who’ve bought the 24-240 to be able to use it. Maybe it’s easier for Canon to more updates now? So they don’t have to throw everything into one firmware within a cameras lifespan.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

And strangely enough still no downloadable DLO profile for the 24-240, so Adobe scooped Canon for that. LR having a profile for a Canon lens before DPP has.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 22, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Wanted to share the new firmware, but not get any hopes up, that’s why the title.
> 
> 1.3.0 available here:
> 
> ...


And "boring" is even politely expressed...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2019)

For those that pre-ordered the 24-240 for their R, its pretty critical. Even so, the internet will be alive with posts saying the lens doesn't work. I'm going to install it because I'm still considering getting a 24-240, but it would go with a RP better. My R is pretty large with the grip attached.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm going to install it because I'm still considering getting a 24-240, but it would go with a RP better. My R is pretty large with the grip attached.


The 24-240 is a little bigger than the RF 24-105/4L. Personally, I think that’s about the right size lens for the R, and the RP might feel a little small relative to the size/weight (perhaps the little grip extender would help).


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 24-240 is a little bigger than the RF 24-105/4L. Personally, I think that’s about the right size lens for the R, and the RP might feel a little small relative to the size/weight (perhaps the little grip extender would help).



Without the extender the RP is literally a pain to hold for me with the RF L lenses. With the extender it's OK one handed and pretty nice if you can support the lens with your left.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 24-240 is a little bigger than the RF 24-105/4L. Personally, I think that’s about the right size lens for the R, and the RP might feel a little small relative to the size/weight (perhaps the little grip extender would help).


I used to take my SL2 with 15-85mm everywhere. I know there will be no FF combo that size with that focal range, but I'd still like something small enough to carry without a huge camera bag. The grip on my R almost doubles its size or it seems like it.


----------

